# Tricky Ricky in the rain



## Alex1975 (May 7, 2012)

Hi all,

A friend and I revisited Rickmansworth golf club today for the first time in maybe five years. It is an extremely hilly 4600 yard corse, it drains very well and the idea was to get our feet out of the mud and it worked, it was in fantastic condition.

So 4600 yard par 65, I'm thinking I'm going to beat it up!!! I used to play this place twice a week for years, I was a terrible golfer at the time so I'm thinking I owe it a good kicking.

Apart from a couple of snap hooks I drove well and was just shy of most par four greens, my iron play was solid on the par 3s but tricky Ricky showed me for what I am, a terrible short game player.

Ricky I will be back!! It was huge fun and considering how short it is, it is a proper golf course.

I highly recommend it and it will not be five years before I am back again. I always love golf but it's a reminder how fun it is.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 7, 2012)

I played a short par 64 yesterday and exactly the same, thought I would do decent, wrong!!

 decent off the tee and hybrids went well but short game and putting were total pants. South Beds , 9 quid for 9 but we played 18 (only paid for 9 though lol). Excellent greens aswell for a 9 holer. Highly recommended for a bit of practice.


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2012)

Despite it being just down the road from me, I have never played it. Moor park, yes, ricky, no.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Despite it being just down the road from me, I have never played it. Moor park, yes, ricky, no.
		
Click to expand...

I was once told that back in the day Moor Park did not let women on the course but made Rickmansworth for them to play on, duno if it's true.

I'll let you know next time we are planning a trip there and try and twist your arm to join us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2012)

Sunningdale Ladies is another really short course you feel you should muller everytime but rarely do


----------



## USER1999 (May 8, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I was once told that back in the day Moor Park did not let women on the course but made Rickmansworth for them to play on, duno if it's true.

I'll let you know next time we are planning a trip there and try and twist your arm to join us.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. That would be fun.


----------

